# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Depressie bij een 16 jarig meisje

## lil-rissa

hallo iedereen
ik ben een meisje van 16 jaar en kan het leven nu al niet meer aan ben al anderhalf jaar druk met me eten bezig en overmatig veel sporten,
al 2 jaar loop ik met zelfmoordgedachtes rond, en vorig jaar werdt het dus gemerkt ik automutileerde vaak, elke dag en al 2 keer zm poging gedaan...
toen heeft me huisarts me doorverwezen naar een psycholoog waar ik dus helemaal geen zin in had.
voorheen moest ik ook naar jeugdzorgen GGZ wou dit toen echter niet maar had geen keus,
toen zat ik bij een psychologe, die vond mijn probleem echter te ernstig en schakelde GGZ in, ik moest naar een psychiator die wou pillen voorschrijven maar hij vertrouwde me niet omdat ik ze toch zou gaan sparen.
ze wouden mij gedwongen laten opnemen voor drie weken maar dat is ze niet gelukt omdat het dan toch niet zou werken omdat ik het niet wou en alleen op vrijwillige basis zou dat echt gan lukken.


het ging een lange tijd goed met me,, en toen ging het weer de verkeerde kant op ik ging weer blowen en weer automutileren en aan zm denken,
nu heeft me huisarts gezegd ik ga weer contact opnemen met je psycholoog om te kijken of er nog een behandeling kan zijn voor je,

maaar, ik weet niet of dit nu zal helpen ik weet het niet meer 100%
daar bij ben ik de laatste tijd erg licht in me hoofd en het gevoel dat ik moet flauwvallen :Confused: 

hopelijk hebben jullie wat tips voor mij :Smile: 


groetjes mij!

----------

